# Dewinterizing



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

The weather around here this coming weekend Sun-Tue has a high of 38 low of 29 forcast. The dilema I am facing is that I want to dewinterize & sanitize the lines before we leave for Florida on Wed. If I turn on the furnace will that prevent the lines from freezing? Or do I wait until we arrive in Fla and do it at the Campground? Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would wait and do it at the campground. Using their water and sewer connection.

...as a bonus, you're CAMPING. Might as well make a job a bit more fun and do it while camping.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I'll play devil's advocate.









I'd do it now just in case a repair is needed. Afterward, turn off the pump and open the low point drains to drain as much as possible out of the system. Then run the furnace at nights on a low setting. You'll minimize your propane useage that way.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

At 29 degrees I would not waste the propane. De winterize and when you are happy just drain it but save the propane as you would have to have a hard freeze to do anything bad.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

At 29 degrees I would not worry about having any broken pipes. If you are the more cautious type, I would de-winterize and then blow all the lines using an air compressor and then you would not have any worries.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> At 29 degrees I would not worry about having any broken pipes. If you are the more cautious type, I would de-winterize and then blow all the lines using an air compressor and then you would not have any worries.
> 
> Mark


Ok, so maybe I was being overly cautious.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> At 29 degrees I would not waste the propane. De winterize and when you are happy just drain it but save the propane as you would have to have a hard freeze to do anything bad.


Id second this. Open your faucets, low point drains and vent your water heater to drain it (if yours works that way) if you really want to be safe.

Id rather not have to do it while camping as Nathon mentioned, you may uncover an issue too late. Then your camping trip just took a real unfortunate turn...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Just drain it, sanitize it and blow the lines out just to be safe. ---Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> At 29 degrees I would not waste the propane. De winterize and when you are happy just drain it but save the propane as you would have to have a hard freeze to do anything bad.


X2. I will be de-winterizing this weekend. But since we will still have some nights below freezing, I will drain the HW heater and all the lines in the system - and leave all faucets opened - just in case. There would take more than overnight temps below freezing to do any damage. But be sure to drain everything, and run the pump for a little bit to ensure there is no water trapped in there (and don't forget to push in the check valve in the city water connection - to drain the water trapped there).

Mike


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Since this is my first Outback and was winterized by the previous owner, I am going to a local campgound for a night to dewinterize and do a "shakedown" cruise to try everything out in the field. For you guys who dewinterize at home, where do you drain your tanks?? In your septic??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

russlg said:


> Since this is my first Outback and was winterized by the previous owner, I am going to a local campgound for a night to dewinterize and do a "shakedown" cruise to try everything out in the field. For you guys who dewinterize at home, where do you drain your tanks?? In your septic??


The Black and Grey tanks should not have much in them. Normal winterizing of them is a really good drain and rinse at the end of the season then maybe a couple of quarts of the pink. This can stay in those tanks until you fill them the first time, then you dump as normal. The pink stuff can be dumped on the ground without issue although some say it will kill the grass if it is dumped all in one spot. So if you pour it on the ground just dilute it some with your water hose.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, what Andy said. Any pink that gets dumped on the ground, flush well. Most ends up in the tanks, but it isn't that much so it goes out with the first dump of the season.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

For me, dewinterizing the Outback also includes sanitizing the water tank. This will take a few dumps of the grey tank, so that I why I recommend doing it at a campground. This will require everyone to only use the water for toilet as you need to let the bleach water sit in the lines and you don't want to be drinking it. After that...you should be fine and ready for the camping season.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Do it now so you can check for any potential problems. A low of 29 is not too much to worry about, it has to go from warmer to the low and then it will warm up again. Its not the same as if it stays 29 for 24 hrs. Take advantage of the first days driving by adding some water and whatever solution you choose to use to sanitize the fresh tank and let it slosh. Then drain and flush the first night at a campground.

Enjoy your trip









John


----------

